# Leather or Leatherette?



## 10chi (Jan 11, 2002)

jpherit said:


> *You should add cloth to this Poll! *


I didn't know cloth was even an option!


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

10chi said:


> *I didn't know cloth was even an option! *


In the U.S., it's not. 

Some have special ordered cloth seats in the past, but when I tried to get gray cloth in my 2002 coupe, I found out that BMW has taken a hard line and will no longer allow cloth seats as a special order. I don't understand why one of BMWs largest markets is excluded from all of the goodies that are available in Europe (and even Canada, for God's sake!) :thumbdwn:

Even with all that said, I'm happy with my leatherette, so it all worked out in the end.


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*Cloth seats (Was Leather or Leatherette)*



10chi said:


> *I didn't know cloth was even an option! *


You're partially wrong. The M3 comes with cloth standard (Napa leather an $1,100 option), albeit only the center panels. The rest of the seats are leather.

Also, BMWNA has just started accepting Alcantara as a special order option (at extra cost). For those of you unfamiliar with Alcantara, it is an Italian textile that simulates suede. Quite nice.


----------

